# Tank is set up!



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

I just have one of my little bettas in the tank at the moment. This is what it looks like so far! I plan to put in a few more fake plants/decorations, then change the background to a black one as I add in more fish. Hope he's not too lonely in the 30 gallon all by himself. Thank-you to the people on this site who have posted in my help threads! 




























(Sorry for the bad cellphone quality)

I am using Seachem water conditioning products.

I have another betta and will be putting him in a 1.5 gallon glass box I found (it was used as decoration), after I silicone gel the edges.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

In about a week I will be looking for more fish to add. Haven't decided on all of them yet, but I do want 1-3 small plecos or corys, 5 schooling fish, and maybe 1 or 2 others. 

I saw this guppy at Big Al's, I think it was called Tequila Sunrise (although the pictures on Google don't look exactly like the ones in the store). They were so beautiful. I just hope they're not considered "long tailed" guppies so that I can add them in with the betta.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Dont judge what the betta will think based on how us humans classify them. Some bettas might get mad at even regular guppies. Bettas have a personality of their own.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> Dont judge what the betta will think based on how us humans classify them. Some bettas might get mad at even regular guppies. Bettas have a personality of their own.


^ very true. My betta in the pics reminds me of a dog sometimes =\. When I come into my room he starts "wagging" his tail, haha. The other betta I have is more like a cat. Very paranoid and observant.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

I think he's not used to this big of a tank, so he kind of freaks out when he goes to the surface to take a breath since it's so far away compared to his bowl.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He still has gills. He wont drown if he doesnt go to the top.


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> He still has gills. He wont drown if he doesnt go to the top.


Just noticed from your sig that you have 2 African dwarf frogs. I was thinking of adding those guys to the tank, although they jump. There are some open areas in the back of my tank's lid for the equipment. Should they be covered?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

sonicboomer said:


> Just noticed from your sig that you have 2 African dwarf frogs. I was thinking of adding those guys to the tank, although they jump. There are some open areas in the back of my tank's lid for the equipment. Should they be covered?


ADF's are notoriously difficult to feed. To put it bluntly, they are borderline stupid. They like to be fed out of a syringe or whatever but sometimes they still won't take the food even when it's right in front of their face. I think in a 30 gallon you would have trouble reaching them to get them fed.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Na the frogs always found food. They will eat almost anything edible. Ive watched them eat algae, their pellets, the snails antennas, etc. They pretty much will snap at something if it smells good.

The frogs have since died due to a crash in that tank. I just havent updated my sig in a while.

The only concern I would have with them in a 30 gallon, is the time it would take them to reach the top. The frogs swim to the surface all the time for air, since they dont have gills. They are not very strong swimmers either. Small currents will keep the frogs from getting to the top, and they also would tire out halfway to the top of my 20L sometimes. They may be OK in the 30 gallon tank if there isnt a lot of water movement, but it would be a concern for me.


----------

